# Dont lose hope!! Blighted Ovum - My story



## Ohmy4

Back in the beginning of July I found out I was pregnant. This wasn't planned as I had just given birth 10 weeks before. Not to mention I had gotten a depo shot at 6 weeks PP. I was SHOCKED to say the least...I was 24 and a mom to 3 kids already. How the hell was I going to take care of 4 kids? ALL 4 and under too! :wacko: I got the positive on the stick and made an appt for an ultrasound and blood work. I did my blood work before the ultrasound to make sure I was indeed at least chemically pregnant. My HCG was 25,000! Wow....great number!! Maybe twins? Who knew!! I go in for my ultrasound ready to see my little bean...:happydance: The doctor did an internal scan and was looking.....and looking.....and looking.....I could tell from the look on her face it was not good. She said she was sorry that there was no baby....I was so upset! :cry: I knew this baby wasn't planned but I wanted it sooo bad! I had 3 healthy easy pregnancies...how was this happening!? It only happened to other people. She told me it was probably a blighted ovum. She saw a gestational sac but with NOTHING in it. 

Here is what we saw....
https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm247/EmilyTolliver/us025.jpg

She said that since my HCG was so high it was FOR SURE a Blighted Ovum and that I should have a D&C. I was SURE on my date...I had just HAD a baby and only had 1 period since...I KNEW when I had conceived. I told her I would wait and come back in another week. She told me that it wasn't going to change and to just have the D&C.....I was so bummed and agreed. The D&C was set for a week later....I go in for more blood work....HCG is now 48,000. (They usually can see a heartbeat at 3,000 so I was WAY over). I go in for my D&C and I BEGGED for one more u/s. I just could do it without one more....guess what we see?! 

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm247/EmilyTolliver/8weeks001.jpg


A BABY!!!!!!!!!! PERFECT heartbeat!!! The doctor was SHOCKED!!!!!! Had I not advocated for my baby and my health I would have killed him....My doctor wasnt going to do a repeat u/s if I hadnt asked and begged. My little boy is now 3 months old and the light of my life. Even when the HCG was to high and I had no fetal heartbeat, it happened. I didnt know....but if you have a tilted uterus you cant see baby on u/s easily. This happens soooo often and women dont know! Doctor just lable it a blighted ovum. I say if you arn't bleeding...and your not cramping....dont have a D&C until your body gives you a clue. Dont let doctors jump the gun. If your numbers are going up...give it some time! Iam glad I did.


----------



## tu123

Aw-what fab news!:flower:

Like you, i waited to as i had read about misdiagnosed miscarriages associated with blighted ovums.

Sadly, mine turned out to be just that and 5 weeks after finding out it has now started to pass today. 

SO PLEASED to read your story:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

I am so pleased for you hun that all has turned out well :thumbup: But how scary how close you were to having the D&C and losing your little one :nope:

I had a mmc in April but I had got to 12 week dating scan and :baby: only masured 5-6 weeks with no heartbeat. I pushed for a second scan before I started my medical management, just to make sure, but it was clear their diagnosis was correct for me :cry:

But I was told at my follow-up scan that I have a tilted uterus. So I will certainly be bearing this in mind for a future pregnancy and ensure medical staff take this into account with any early scan, as I have heard it can be harder to find the :baby: at an early stage x


----------



## ZannahRain

First, So happy you had that wonderful miracle!

Second, thank you for sharing. My younger sister just had similar happen and we weren't sure what it was. Now I'm almost positive it's a blighted ovum. She goes to see about a D&C today. However, she is bleeding, so I don't think another ultrasound would produce any positive results. Thank you though!


----------



## girlibird

how far along were you when you had the first scan?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun - thanks for sharing. I'm in a similar position at the moment, with a gestational sac and yolk sac at 7wks, but no fetal pole. I return for another scan this Friday, when I'll be 8wks 4 days. I'm not hopeful, because I don't have my usual, crippling morning sickness and fatigue. I would love for them to have got it wrong, particularly because I too have a tilted uterus, and I haven't yet had any bleeding at all.

WHen did you have your first and second scans btw? How many weeks? x


----------



## Ohmy4

Lizzie- My first scan...that first one you see was taken at 7 weeks 3 days. The second was was at 8w5d and you can see the baby. My gestational sac had NOTHING in it. No fetal pole no cardiac activity. Infact watching them write that on the u/s was heart breaking. I didnt have any cramping or morning sickness either. Iam hoping the best for you!! Praying for your little baby :) 


If you arnt bleeding, cramping, or having some kind of symptom I say give it another week. Are they doing serial Betas? To see if your numbers are going up or down?


----------



## NeyNey

Wow that is frightening....to think about what could have happened!! So glad it all worked out for you though xo


----------



## lizziedripping

Ohmy - thanks for your message. I returned for my scan yesterday and there was an embryo wth heartbeat, but it measured 6wks instead of 8. Doc thinks I may have got dates wrong, OR conceived a second time whilst pregnant already!!! Not sure about that tbh?!

Your baby was 15mm at 8wks, this little bean was only 4mm - so if it is the 8wker, it defo isn't large enough to be healthy. Can't understand why it's still "hanging on " tho :( x


----------



## Ohmy4

Lizzie!! A heartbeat is GREAT!!! I heard that once there is cardiac activity your risk of miscarriage goes down ALOT. If you have a tilted uterus they could have those measurments slightly off. Did they say what the heart rate was??? Thats awesome!! See it does pay to keep waiting a little longer :) Will you be getting another growth scan?


----------



## lizziedripping

You're a treasure for being so encouraging Ohmy ;)

I have to wait yet another 2wks for a scan :( It's so difficult because I need to make plans either way. I have an incompetent cervix which needs stitching at 12wks so that I don't loose the baby around 20wks. The problem is, all these delays might mean a late stitch which will stress me out. I am so confused.

As for tilted uterus, my doc was adamant it doesn't make a difference to scanning. I guess we'll see in time.

Thanks for your continued support x


----------

